# Sticky  Cognitive Functions; Diagram Approach



## starri

I recently stumbled on this amazing site that I had to share. Fundamental Nature of the MBTI

I'll include the diagrams here while the detailed descriptions are found on the link above ^









As shown above, the Sensing matrix is built with static objects and their physical properties. Intuition, on the other hand, is aware of motion and process. Sensing and Intuition act in some respects as two opposing forces - the former seeking stability; the latter, change. Thus, the perceiving function has a profound impact on the way we see, understand, and respond to the world

*Introversion : Extroversion*







:








The Introvert will focus on particular aspects of the environment and connect perception with highly specific past knowledge. Experience is then integrated within a localized matrix area. Though precise and discriminating, objects are associated and understood within an immediate and limited context. For the Introverted Sensor, the matrix contains specific, detailed and factual information, while an Introverted Intuitive will strive to grasp the principles behind a particular situation.

Introversion is aware of the specific and the literal, but has poor perception of the overall environment. The relationships that are established between our perceptions and the matrix are such that, although we may be aware of their precise meaning, we cannot connect them with our knowledge of the world at large. To maintain a stable reality structure, the Introvert requires a safe environment that provides continuity, familiarity, habit and isolation.

Matrix enhancement through Introversion is a relatively slow analytical process, and the introvert often feels overwhelmed in highly stimulating environments.

Extraversion has global access to the reality structure. This means that it can establish relationships between the perceived information and multiple objects throughout the matrix. A downside to this cognitive process is that, although the perceived information is integrated onto a wide matrix area, it is only sensitive to overall, superficial properties. Extraverted Sensing maintains a matrix based on superficial sense impressions, and Extraverted Intuition is aware of process, pattern, and possibility.

Extraversion is an expansive force that is stimulated by the world at large. While Introversion will focus on specific external objects, only Extraversion can grasp significance within the 'big picture.' It is a fast process, and so the Extravert requires highly stimulating environments to maintain a stable reality structure.

*Feeling : Thinking*







:








The Feeling function ties together our perceptions in a wide, holistic manner, establishing connections between multiple objects throughout the matrix. Any decisions taken by the Feeler must maintain the integrity of these wide, interdependent connections, and not just the immediate structure pertaining to the given situation.

Possibly due to the type of associations that are established, Feeling is concerned with people rather than things, bringing about a moral conscience, a sense of loyalty and responsibility. Feelers give priority to personal values and consider the broader perspective before making any decisions.

Thinking types are critical, impersonal and objective. The Thinking function establishes linear connections based on specific properties. When making decisions, the Thinker only has to maintain the immediate matrix structure that may be affected by any ensuing action. For this reason, this type will disregard all that is not directly related to the decision at hand, and may often appear cold and impersonal. The connections established by this function are highly specific and often provide insight and understanding.

While Feeling is essentially a holistic process that perceives the world as an interconnected web, Thinking is linear, logical and analytical.

*SF : ST*







:









*NF : NT*







:









Major Types Description









*Introverted Sensor* They work on the specific and the detailed. Seek to be thoroughly aware of all facts before coming to decisions. Not open to new understandings, they are comfortable within tradition and the established. They enjoy being in control and well prepared for whatever life may bring.









*Extraverted Sensor* They are active and crave new experiences. In touch with the immediate physical reality, they enjoy a fast changing environment. Strongly materialistic, they require strong sensory experience.









*Introverted Feeler* Considerate, helpful and often introspective, they strive for a sense of harmony and well-being. With strong inner feelings, they are loyal and caring. They follow deep personal convictions rather than social values, making them appear somewhat original and unconventional.









*Extraverted Feeler *They expect cooperation and harmony within a particular institution. They follow well defined rules of conduct and respect the social hierarchy. They are loyal and may fight for a cause, but always within tradition and accepted norms.









*Introverted Thinker* Enjoy coming to new understandings, problem-solving and logic. Independent, skeptical and critical. Appear self-absorbed while they use step-by-step logic to discover the principles and connections that underlie the overall picture.









*Extraverted Thinker* They organize, dictate and control. Easily come to decisions as they set out logical plans of action, or impart rules and regulations. They may rise to a position of authority that allows them to maintain order and efficiency within a given organization.









*Introverted Intuitive* They are stimulated by problems and enjoy an intellectual challenge and coming to new understandings. They possess an abstract and analytical mind that helps them to discover the underlying principles behind a particular situation. Intensely individualistic, they can walk the road less travelled.









*Extraverted Intuitive* The most open-minded of the types, they are fascinated by the new. Impulsive, adventurous, and creative, their minds entertain future plans and new ideas. They do not live in the immediate physical reality, but in a world of relationships and possibilities. They abhor routine.


----------



## Kevinaswell

This was very fun to read.


----------



## ArchonAlarion

Okay let me start with Si... (The following is a collaboration from mulitple persons fwiw)

In Jung's Psychological Types he says the following on Introverted Sensation:

"Introverted sensation apprehends the *background of the physical world rather than its surface*. The decisive thing is not the reality of the object, but the reality of the subjective factor, of the primordial images which, in their totality, constitute a psychic mirror-world. It is a mirror with the peculiar faculty of *reflecting the existing contents of consciousness not in their known and customary form but, as it were, sub specie aeternitatis, somewhat as a million-year-old consciousness might see them*. Such a consciousness would see the *becoming and passing away of things simultaneously with their momentary existence in the present, and not only that, it would also see what was before their becoming and will be after their passing hence*. Naturally this is only a figure of speech, but one that I needed in order to illustrate in some way the peculiar nature of introverted sensation. We could say that introverted sensastion transmits an image which does not so much reproduce the object as *spread over it the patina of age-old subjective experience and the shimmer of events still unborn*. The bare sense impression develops in depth, *reaching into the past and future*, while extraverted sensation seizes on the momentary existence of things open to the light of day."

This description of Si is the only place where time as being a realm of a function is mentioned explicitly in the book. The Ni description does not mention time.

This is another relevent passage in the Si description:

"Actually he lives in a mythological world, where men, animals, locomotives, houses, rivers, and mountains appear either as benevolent deities or as malevolent demons."

This is something I had personally noticed about Si, and was delighted when I read it in Jung's words. 


_External Field Dynamics (EFD)_

*Si – External Field Dynamics (EFD)*

Si to me actually seems similar to Ni in many ways. Both are dynamic field functions, and both have this fundamental essence that seems to develop and emerge over time. The Ni essence of course deals with internals and sees interconnected dynamic processes that are happening beneath the surface, while Si focuses on the flow and interaction of things that exist in the external environment. With both Dynamic Field Functions, the perceiver is a part of what’s being seen, personalizes the experience, and harmonizes themselves with the flow.

A Si person achieves harmony with the external environment around them (primarily the physical environment – in which people can also be included, as well as the way those people in the environment make the perceiver feel). Everything the Si-perceiver experiences around them has a character and makes them feel a certain way. They are constantly taking in experience; watching things go by, gliding from one point in time through the next. If you compare Si-eyes to Se eyes, the Si-eyes will look much more even keel and stable – even “flat” or constant, because they are experiencing inter-connectedness with their surroundings, as their surroundings pass through time. Si-eyes are one with what they are seeing, whereas Se-eyes are more likely to dart from point to point like a laser-targeting system, leaving what they have just seen in the past, and constantly moving on to something else.

Si people frequently go through a day where each day has a different character, and there’s this core feeling as to the flow of the particular day. In fact, their environment may even seem different to them on one day or even one time, than on another. For example, one could be at a particular indoor location where there is no sunlight (no windows in the room), and the room will actually have a different feel, and even a different look to it, at 9 in the morning vs. 6 at night. 

Also, looking at a particular object in the environment from one point of view could make the observer feel completely different than if they were viewing it from another. For example, one could be observing a suspension bridge across a river, while standing on one river bank. This particular side of the river could be the side where the person lives (even if their house is 100 miles further inland), where the person goes out, experiences life, and has more associations with the scenery that exists on this side. The other side of the river could be the side where the person goes on vacation, and doesn’t spend nearly as much time. So if the person is standing on the “familiar” side of the river bank looking at the bridge, they may even attach all of the familiarity and “local-ness” and whatever other associations the person has made with that side of the river to the tower of the bridge which is closest to this side. They may also somehow tie the architecture of the bridge, with the feeling they get from observing the “character” of the bridge, and blend it with all of the Si associations they have with the particular side of the river that the tower is closest to. If the person moves to the other side of the river and looks at the bridge against the new background, the person will feel like they are more connected to the Si-associations of the other side, and the perspective of looking at those associations changes.

Associations of things in the environment play a major part in Si experience. An environment will evolve and appear different with new experience, giving the perceiver a different feeling while looking at the exact same physical setting (or certain people within the physical setting) at two different points in time. Si-types hold on to past experience of environments and seem to frequently blend past and present, because for Si types, external experience is all continuous – it is seamless over time. What was can be almost as real as what is. Something Si people experience in the present can act as a “trigger” for re-experiencing the flow they had at a different time period. For example, Si-types can form associations around songs, in the sense that sometimes when they hear a song being played, they remember what they were doing and the context in which they first heard the song. Hearing the song in the present makes them re-live the experiential flow of their life at the time that they first heard the song – the time when the Si was attached to the song (including any other Si experiences that were added along the way – such as if the person had experiential associations of a song, and then went and saw the artist perform the song live – they may add the experience of the environment of the concert venue to the whole core their experience of the song). Smells or sights can act as triggers as well. For example, seeing a piece of furniture that was in the house of a deceased grandparent can suddenly bring the perceiver back to the time period where they saw the furniture in its proper place in the grandparent’s house. They will also likely recall exactly what the room looked like in striking detail, and all of the personal attachments and associations they had with that room, house, and grandparent within the context of the room and house – and of course smelling a piece of furniture (like the pillows on a couch) can be even more of a trigger of the past experience of being in the grandparent’s environment, and even the other things that were going on in the Si-person's life at the time.





_How Si Differs from Se_​ 

*How Si Differs from Se*

Si differs from Se similarly to how Ni differs from Ne. With both object-perceiving functions (Ne and Se), the focus will be more localized, and there isn’t any emphasis on a context. Se is also a positive feedback function like Ne, in the sense that it will keep going, looking for stimulation after stimulation, while Si goes after only certain stimuli (sometimes repeatedly) that will be in harmony with the Si flow. 

Se people will seem more intense because of the constant need to jump around and seek stimulus after stimulus in the external environment, while Si types have a smoothness and stability with the Si flow. Se types may find this Si flow boring (sometimes painfully boring and deadening, particularly in the case of ENXjs). The Se types can see Si’s flow as one constant line progressing over time, and they frequently feel the need to turn the line into a wave, or something with more variance, so they may end up causing what Si types see as a disturbance.

As I mentioned earlier, Si can be very personal, while Se is not. Sometimes if I try to talk about all these associations, combinations, and images I’ve blended together about things in the environment to an Se person, they have no idea what I’m talking about, and wonder why I do that, and don’t think it’s relevant. Se on the other hand focuses on things that are directly visible in raw form – no added ingredients.




_Abstract vs. Concrete: SI_​ 



Yeah it is. In the sense he meant it. It's abstract as in it's not just washing your hands and shit like that, like he said. There is an idea element to it. There are "vibes" involved. Vibes are abstract.

Or at least that's my understanding.


In actuality, both Si and Ni are more "abstract" functions. 

While it is true that the language of Si consists of concrete sensory descriptors that make it _sound_ concrete, I think it's a mistake to say that Si _is_ concrete. Because Si perceptions are actually composed of layers of subjective impressions that bear only an indirect relationship to actual tangible, physical, concrete circumstances (as they exist in the present or as a memory of the past). That is, Si does not perceive tangible, concrete circumstances of reality directly, but rather Si perceives an abstracted composition of subjective sensory impressions reflexively elicited in reaction to whatever the actual tangible, concrete circumstances are.

From most "concrete" to most "abstract", I would plot the functions on a spectrum like so...


-More Concrete-
Se (EOS)
Te (EOD)
Ti (EFS)
Si (EFD)
Ne (IOS)
Fe (IOD)
Fi (IFS)
Ni (IFD)
-More Abstract-​ 

So then according to this distribution, Si occupies more of an intermediate space between abstract and concrete, which is appropriate in my estimation. While Se occupies the position as relatively most concrete. Though it's safe to say that no function perceives reality in a purely non-abstracted manner, only that some functions perceive it less abstractly than others.




_Alpha Tinged Si_​ 

Alpha Tinged Si
By ArchonAlarion (Jake)

First let us define Si abstractly. In aspectonics, Si is the “external dynamics of fields”. Being a “field” element, this means that Si does not perceive information as separate from the subject. Si is not something “out there”, floating around whether you want it there or not. Si surrounds you or surrounds others and you change Si by changing your viewpoint. Go to one corner of a room and you’ll experience something different than if you were in another corner. It’s not so much what objects are present, but where you are amidst those objects and how the objects are working together as a group.

As an analogy, imagine a table in front of you. The table has a variety of objects on it. You can interact with each knick-knack individually or order 
them how you please. Now imagine you are in a dark room and surrounding you is a continuous video screen around the perimeter. The screen is showing you the same table with the same items. However, now the items are inseparable. They exist as part of the screen. Now you have to interact with the objects by using a remote to rewind, fast forward, and change the channel. 

That’s sort of what dealing with subjectivity is like. You can’t change the objects directly; you have to change your view of them. However, we are never totally field oriented, and always have an object element ready at our disposal to make changes to the world outside of our subjective views.
As I alluded to, Si is “dynamic”. This means it deals with kinetic energy, as in motion, direction, speed, pace, etc. Si perceives changing subjective states; “How did I view this before? What was this like when I saw it last? How has my view changed? What sort of setting is this? How is this environment changing?”

For Si, I like to imagine being in a pool. The water surrounds you and constantly reminds that you are in a specific environment that acts in a specific way. When you push water with your arm all of the pool is affected because there is a continuum between your actions and everything else in the environment. This fluctuating context is central to understanding Si.

Lastly Si is “external”. External elements deal with what is explicit, demonstrable, direct, tangible, etc. Whereas Ni is concerned with abstract, implicit contexts, Si perceives the changing concrete context. It’s about the tangible effects that objects have on each other within an environment. Like ripples in the pool, each action affects everything else to some degree and changes the arena. With enough actions going off, you’ll be able to see a trend or “flow” which is pointing to an outcome. That’s what Si does; you can “feel” all around you the flow and direction of the tangible world. It’s like standing in the eye of a hurricane, or on a rock in the middle of a stream. You can “sense” the mass of rock and molten lava that is the earth under you. You can “sense” all the people around you, their energy pressing into your body. In a business situation, you can feel areas that lack resources or that are poorly managed. This is not Te, its Si. The business comes to mind as a single, pulsing organism and you can run your hand over it, and in your mind, perceive broken parts, places that are “healthy” and pockets of emptiness where resources must be directed. Te is not as intuitive as this and is not as concerned with the operation as a conglomerate whole as it is with individual workings and tasks. Te is the “object” version of External dynamics and Si is the “subjective” version.

In a strategy games like civilization or Warcraft, I experience Si to a great extent. My fortress/base is like a sprawling animal that reaches out with eager, greedy hands and swallows up whole forests, devours gold mines, and evolves more every minute. I need more footmen, so I increase gold production and in my mind I can feel the lumber gathering organ shrink whilst more tentacles of energy reach out and begin consuming gold via my peons. My army is like an amoeba, spreading across the map, sucking up space and strategic areas, assimilating territory. I can feel the game’s economy fluctuate, noticing more units of a certain kind being produced, so I react to this ripple with a counter ripple. I’m like a man sitting in a tower over the land, pushing and pulling levers, managing the flow of my civilization. I can sense power at my capital and the power decreases in magnification depending on area.

Si has a lot to do with logistics and resource managing. You can sense how one department of an organization is sending out inefficient ripples, that are affecting the rest of the organization. Si helps to regulate the environment for a desired outcome. This outcome could be simple comfort, but efficiency, domination, extrapolation of knowledge, and even just to create a specific environment for whatever purpose is of course possible and in my opinion generally more interesting.

You know the Flood from the Halo series? Do you know the Tyranids from Warhammer 40K? If Si was a monster it would be like that. Always evolving, expanding, consuming, adapting, regulating, and assimilating new concepts to produce new forms.

Jung says about Si,

“Actually he lives in a mythological world, where men, animals, locomotives, houses, rivers, and mountains appear either as benevolent deities or as malevolent demons."

This is very true in my opinion. Using Si feels like you’re extending yourself outwards. Like, that tank is my finger, the cloud is my hair, and the skyscraper is my arm. It feels like you can grab onto the essence of a city, of a forest, of a world, of the universe. All the actions and reactions are blended into a single... creature. It’s difficult to explain. You can feel how everything within a context fits together and moves. When you experience Si it’s like you extend your essence outwards into your surroundings and you become the heart/mind of the environmental flow, so that the waxing and waning, the ebb and flow of all things is at your fingertips.

Basically Si is the most boner thing ever and when you add Fe to it, I ruin my clean pants.


----------



## NewSoul

I thanked both of you guys, but I think I'll read these later. :tongue:


----------



## Funkydorae

Very interesting!


----------



## NephilimAzrael

This diagram makes me wonder how simplified this concept ought to be.

[EDIT] Hey Hey,

I am going to ramble and bicker a bit, but I am in a slight state of elation, so please pardon any rudeness as a result.

I like this site.. And now returning to true form, let me jump in an you can call me the Cave(at) man for doing so:

Research wise, this site covers a lot of ground. It is rather a novice approach, but also a novel approach. 
There are Implications and deficiencies in his approaches (site is title under Mark Bruzon's Homepage):

The data is displayed comprehensively for varification.
Extraverted traits are emphasised in light of a sensational perspective (that introverts are inclined to limited focus) = Introversion is under-defined, the leaning is toward and Extroverted Perceiver's perspective (probably why it struck a chord Nyx Asteria).

Here is a comparison:


> Introverted Intuition
> 
> Dynamic processes are integrated within a highly localized matrix area. Introverted Intuition is mainly interested in the abstract principles that underlie a given event, not in the event itself. For this reason, this function often provides insight and understanding.
> 
> Extraverted Intuition
> 
> The motion component is integrated onto a wide matrix area. The Extraverted Intuitive will conceptualize process and pattern within the overall picture, and is immediately aware of all the possibilities suggested by a particular situation. The focus is always on future possibilities, rather than the present moment.


Note the defining processes here. Localisation and specificity are exaggerated on the part of Ni. Ne is expressed more fervently and with a greater deal of emphasis. I will explain a key implication in this later.

Conversely the thinking function is described in terms of introversion of this process being contra-linear:


> Introverted Thinking
> 
> Introverted Thinking establishes analytical and linear connections between our overall perceptions. It will build a web of specific and direct connections suggested by overall external elements. Introverted Thinkers are therefore not directly interested in the external situation, but rather on any understandings that it may provide.
> 
> Extraverted Thinking
> 
> Extraverted Thinking establishes linear connections within a localized matrix area. It brings order into specific aspects of life, and for this reason, an Extraverted Thinker will impose structure and order onto a particular organization or institution.


I love how he convenes his statements here, it is ever so cunning, and rather convenient.. For example. "Any understandings that it might provide" Vs. "Imposing structure and order onto a particular organization or institution." - He would be killed in an academic arena for such a bias.. LOL.

Now to the lateralisation schema:

He has this down based on the knowledge he has obviously acquired through texts and some reviews.. He is right about the layering, although he oversteps it in terms of specificity. Lateralisation research is still ongoing, so far then, he is mostly correct. But now I return to the topic of introversion and extroversion.

Extroversion is dependent predominantly on streaming information from the resources available externally.. These hemispherical processes are dependent on the levels of activity involved. Extroverts as stated require high levels of stimulation in order to have an optimal level of functioning. Introverted processes may require less external stimuli, but rather focus on the input at hand and in memory (in unison - depending on P or J functions that are Extroverted).. Often to the extent that it is not a matter of limited matrices, but rather that the information received is given greater concentration for to comprehend its extensive functionality or reasoning. He is cautious to mention this I may add, but he does, thankfully:



> Each of the matrices has a psychological blind spot, i.e., experiences and thought patterns that cannot be processed through the structure. This is not only responsible for our fears and inferiorities, but creates a constant state of insecurity that most of us try to eliminate through all forms of destructive behavior.


As this document addresses the activity in a manner that is befitting of the basics, but with a level of research greater than the average, particularly in terms of intuition.. I could kiss this man for his bias. I will say, in lay terms that:

Introverted intuition is not as well researched as Extroverted Intuition, but heck if I know how one would be successful in understanding it without getting them to lie in fMRI and CT beds while they were on top of an Ni game. And then to do so with EEG just for extra data.. Pardon me, I am getting giddy. This stuff is like a kid being thrown into a big shop of delights - to me.. And as the information on introverts, they don't have the greatest times with high levels of stimulation. lol.

Oh that is it, I was about to say that the mentioning of the specificity of introverts is only accurate in terms of the individual's cognitive activity (I am over-simplifying for ease of access - I am a naughty scientist).. So in as much, if an introverted individual was particularly gifted (in the sense that they were highly cognizant and highly intelligent) then they could potentially surpass many extroverts in mental processing. Disadvantage to this of course is that depending on which hemispherical specifications they hold (which lateralized/hemisphere functions are most developed) then they may be directing more energy toward perfection rather than production or vice-versa.. 



> We do not experience the world as it is. All we ever know is a mental model or matrix composed of cognitive elements - physical objects, people, beliefs, etc. - built by powerful unconscious processes. Thus, we do not know reality itself, rather we understand a theory or construct of that reality. This essay outlines some basic ideas about the brain processes that erect our reality-concept and the impact it has on our personality and behavior.


Perception bias (but a justified one). Then he adds a wonderful little theory from V.S. Ramachandran:



> Dr. V.S. Ramachandran, Director of the Center for Brain and Cognition at UC San Diego, has proposed an interesting hypothesis that may help explain anosognosia. He believes that to make sense of our complex environment, the human brain forms a coherent belief system, and suggests how each hemisphere participates in its creation. According to Ramachandran, our beliefs about ourselves and the world develop in the left side of our brain. The function of the right hemisphere is to detect anomalies, forcing the left to revise the established belief structure. Through this process, we generate a unified model of reality, a consistent storyline that allows us to live without confusion and indecision.


I will shut up now. I will probably be unable to contain myself. Thanks for the Link Nyx!


----------



## ArchonAlarion

i just get little white x boxes for the diagrams...

this makes Archy sad.


----------



## Sidewinder

That's a good site, Nyx. :happy: I found it very informative in understanding some of the more subtle differences between types.


----------



## starri

You're all welcome, I'm glad you liked it.

@ Neph: I also noticed his un-eloquent description of E/I. But I exceptionally liked his F/T description  Happy you liked the article though.. 

@Arch: Thanks for sharing Si comments, enjoyed it alot as well.


----------



## ArchonAlarion

Yeah I posted it because Si is something I really enjoy, and it tends to get a bad rap, so just bringing up some alternative stuff is all.


----------



## Andrew Scott

NephilimAzrael said:


> This diagram makes me wonder how simplified this concept ought to be.
> 
> [EDIT] Hey Hey,
> 
> I am going to ramble and bicker a bit, but I am in a slight state of elation, so please pardon any rudeness as a result.
> 
> I like this site.. And now returning to true form, let me jump in an you can call me the Cave(at) man for doing so:
> 
> Research wise, this site covers a lot of ground. It is rather a novice approach, but also a novel approach.
> There are Implications and deficiencies in his approaches (site is title under Mark Bruzon's Homepage):
> 
> The data is displayed comprehensively for varification.
> Extraverted traits are emphasised in light of a sensational perspective (that introverts are inclined to limited focus) = Introversion is under-defined, the leaning is toward and Extroverted Perceiver's perspective (probably why it struck a chord Nyx Asteria).
> 
> Here is a comparison:
> 
> 
> Note the defining processes here. Localisation and specificity are exaggerated on the part of Ni. Ne is expressed more fervently and with a greater deal of emphasis. I will explain a key implication in this later.
> 
> Conversely the thinking function is described in terms of introversion of this process being contra-linear:
> 
> 
> I love how he convenes his statements here, it is ever so cunning, and rather convenient.. For example. "Any understandings that it might provide" Vs. "Imposing structure and order onto a particular organization or institution." - He would be killed in an academic arena for such a bias.. LOL.
> 
> Now to the lateralisation schema:
> 
> He has this down based on the knowledge he has obviously acquired through texts and some reviews.. He is right about the layering, although he oversteps it in terms of specificity. Lateralisation research is still ongoing, so far then, he is mostly correct. But now I return to the topic of introversion and extroversion.
> 
> Extroversion is dependent predominantly on streaming information from the resources available externally.. These hemispherical processes are dependent on the levels of activity involved. Extroverts as stated require high levels of stimulation in order to have an optimal level of functioning. Introverted processes may require less external stimuli, but rather focus on the input at hand and in memory (in unison - depending on P or J functions that are Extroverted).. Often to the extent that it is not a matter of limited matrices, but rather that the information received is given greater concentration for to comprehend its extensive functionality or reasoning. He is cautious to mention this I may add, but he does, thankfully:
> 
> 
> 
> As this document addresses the activity in a manner that is befitting of the basics, but with a level of research greater than the average, particularly in terms of intuition.. I could kiss this man for his bias. I will say, in lay terms that:
> 
> Introverted intuition is not as well researched as Extroverted Intuition, but heck if I know how one would be successful in understanding it without getting them to lie in fMRI and CT beds while they were on top of an Ni game. And then to do so with EEG just for extra data.. Pardon me, I am getting giddy. This stuff is like a kid being thrown into a big shop of delights - to me.. And as the information on introverts, they don't have the greatest times with high levels of stimulation. lol.
> 
> Oh that is it, I was about to say that the mentioning of the specificity of introverts is only accurate in terms of the individual's cognitive activity (I am over-simplifying for ease of access - I am a naughty scientist).. So in as much, if an introverted individual was particularly gifted (in the sense that they were highly cognizant and highly intelligent) then they could potentially surpass many extroverts in mental processing. Disadvantage to this of course is that depending on which hemispherical specifications they hold (which lateralized/hemisphere functions are most developed) then they may be directing more energy toward perfection rather than production or vice-versa..
> 
> 
> 
> Perception bias (but a justified one). Then he adds a wonderful little theory from V.S. Ramachandran:
> 
> 
> 
> I will shut up now. I will probably be unable to contain myself. Thanks for the Link Nyx!


I agree, this article has strong biases. I noticed it, however, in a different way. I noticed every time he explained a function that I shared my eyes lit up. By the third time that happened I was like "wait a minute, this guy is my type". Not to say that I didn't enjoy reading it, because I read the whole of the article. In his defense it is hard not to conceptualize the human psyche without bias. It is as Jung says "We all filter experience through the psyche's eye." The good news is, he is happy the way he is.


----------



## Catfish

Whoa. ArchonAlarion, your post was incredibly helpful, though at the same time, quite mystifying to me. *starry-eyed*
I had no idea that Si was like that. Apparently I'm around the age where I'll start developing my tertiary function: Si. I can't wait.


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Catfish said:


> Whoa. ArchonAlarion, your post was incredibly helpful, though at the same time, quite mystifying to me. *starry-eyed*
> I had no idea that Si was like that. Apparently I'm around the age where I'll start developing my tertiary function: Si. I can't wait.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but yours won't be "that" strong. That descriptions match Si-doms the most, the lower function it is the less it is used/rarely appears. Of course, you will experience it and it will feel strange to you, it is fun to experience though… (Even if I'm an Si-dom.)


----------



## starri

BTW, this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/9813-mbti-functions-explained.html is the same website but with working picture links. As the original website no longer exists at the moment.


----------



## Eric B

It's at this new address now:
Fundamental Nature of the MBTI


----------



## littledazed

I wish I could see the diagram  the link doesn't work for me for some reason


----------



## pizzapie

That Si description is quite accurate, and it kind of amuses me because the whole thing about remembering where you first heard a song brought me back to the first song I remember hearing..."smooth" by Santana...the memories


----------



## Ozman2988

Yeah, you made Si sound badass. I guess I was always kind of boggled at the function. Being an ENFP and having a lead Ne, it does have a bi-polar relationship with Si. Thank you so much for putting this into a great perspective!  *hugs* Its mystifying to me because when I hear a song or smell something distinct, it will remind me of something at certain times. Not always though. Sometimes randomly I will think about something that happened when I was a kid or maybe a couple years ago. Its odd to me really. Sometimes I am not even sure why that even happened.


----------



## Sh0t

For the record, the author presents himself as INTJ.


----------



## ivym8

yes


----------



## jackkodell12

Hello Friends,
It's Really Cool when i was read it.


----------



## atarulum

When I think of lead se, I think of energy being used up all at once.


----------



## PhilipTorres

fun reading the article.......


----------



## arcanus_intus

I think the link from the original post is broken or just gone. I did however, also find the article at this link (with images).

Fundamental Nature of the MBTI


----------



## JonathanLivingstonSeagull

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Planaers

Nice and excellent post


----------



## Lastrevio

This is probably the shittiest thing I've ever read in my whole life. First off don't confuse S/N for static/dynamic.


----------



## Turi

Lastrevio said:


> This is probably the shittiest thing I've ever read in my whole life. First off don't confuse S/N for static/dynamic.


How did you find this thread?


----------



## MD_analyst

This was helpful. Here's how I like to summarize it...please let me know if you'd agree/disagree since I'm still trying to fully grasp what each function really means:

Ne = uses features in the external environment in order to derive abstract ideas and possibilities
Ni = uses past experience and current understanding in order to derive abstract ideas and possibilities

Se = notices novel and unfamiliar, observable details in the external environment
Si = notices familiar, observable details of the external environment

Te = relies on clues in the external environment before making a decision based on logic and rationality 
Ti = relies on past experience and current understanding before making a decision based on logic and rationality 

Fe = relies on other people's input and feelings before making a decision based on values
Fi = relies on own personal feelings before making a decision based on values


----------



## vaguhnarik

ArchonAlarion said:


> Okay let me start with Si... (The following is a collaboration from mulitple persons fwiw)
> 
> 
> This is very true in my opinion. Using Si feels like you’re extending yourself outwards. Like, that tank is my finger, the cloud is my hair, and the skyscraper is my arm. It feels like you can grab onto the essence of a city, of a forest, of a world, of the universe. All the actions and reactions are blended into a single... creature. It’s difficult to explain. You can feel how everything within a context fits together and moves. When you experience Si it’s like you extend your essence outwards into your surroundings and you become the heart/mind of the environmental flow, so that the waxing and waning, the ebb and flow of all things is at your fingertips.





So Introverted Sensation is like being an octopus that can feel it's environment through its tentacles huh?


----------



## vaguhnarik

Would be interested in seeing a description of Introverted intuition in this manner.

Having introverted intuition as my dominant cognitive function makes me wonder if other INxJ's use it in a similar manner or not.

I'm sure there are similarities but am guessing it's highly individualistic depending on the way the person is (Possibly leaning on thinking or feeling as secondary function). 

Anybody's thoughts?

How do you guys use Ni?

(personally, get many "Aha! moments" and things just seem to connect. Also like to think in terms of symbols and pictures in my mind when thinking of concepts)


----------



## Chelcy

It is interesting information


----------



## OkWhat

I can't see the diagram and I have no desire to read this entire thread. However, if your really want to start understanding intelligent ideas it all deals with sphere/spinning and how forces (exclude gravity, its not a proven force) interact. (Well it may not be true when dealing with other dimensions, aka string theory, but it is fine for this thread). A brain is filled with spheres with natural forces connecting them. The differences between different ways of thinking isn't really that different. How different is there between a smart ant or a dumb one? Not much, because they have less spinning spheres resulting in less of a the chance of differences between connections between them. the only reason humans can differ more than ants is because we have more balls to spins in different ways. We aren't special.


----------



## eldor

i can see how it makes sence


----------

